
Show HN: Pathlab is pathlib for archives, images, etc. - barneygale
`pathlib.Path` is Python&#x27;s object-oriented interface to local filesystem paths, but it was invented too late to be used in modules like `tarfile` and `zipfile`. It also does a lot of magic that makes it hard to extend.<p>I wrote this package to help others write their own subclasses of `pathlib.Path` for any sort of embedded&#x2F;remote filesystem. I&#x27;ve included built-in support for `zip`, `tar` and `iso` files (inc. SUSP+RR but exc. Joliet+UDF) and JFrog Artifactory. Hopefully it&#x27;s helpful to someone.<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;barneygale&#x2F;pathlab<p>Docs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pathlab.readthedocs.io<p>Cheers
======
Nextgrid
Clickable links:

Source:
[https://github.com/barneygale/pathlab](https://github.com/barneygale/pathlab)

Docs: [https://pathlab.readthedocs.io](https://pathlab.readthedocs.io)

